# Norway Tippligaen 18-20 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
18 Oct 20:00 Sarpsborg - SK Brann 2.35 3.40 3.00 +174 Sarpsborg - SK Brann 
19 Oct 16:30 Tromso IL - Viking FK 2.40 3.30 3.00 +169 Tromso IL - Viking FK 
19 Oct 19:00 IK Start - Rosenborg BK 3.20 3.40 2.25 +175 IK Start - Rosenborg BK 
20 Oct 16:30 Honefoss BK - Molde FK 3.70 3.40 2.05 +172 Honefoss BK - Molde FK 
20 Oct 19:00 Sandnes Ulf - Odd Grenland 2.40 3.30 3.00 +169 Sandnes Ulf - Odd Grenland 
20 Oct 19:00 Haugesund FK - Lillestrom SK 1.87 3.60 4.20 +172 Haugesund FK - Lillestrom SK 
20 Oct 19:00 Sogndal IL - Valerenga IF 2.35 3.30 3.10 +169 Sogndal IL - Valerenga IF 
20 Oct 20:00 Aalesunds FK - Stromsgodset 2.85 3.40 2.45 +174


----------

